# Young Family not sure where to move to in Canada



## vkpk05 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, We looking to move to Canada with my Famly ,but not sure which would be the best place for us to move to our Children range from 16 - 5 one boy 3 girls,I am a florist and also refubish funiture to a shabby chic Style,and I also make a range of Handmade Items,My husband installs under ground Cables such as Fibre and copper,but he also is a crane supervisor so We would need some where that we could both get jobs,also Can we apply as skilled workers or would we need sponcership??
Thank you inadvance for any responses


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, crane operators were on the previous LIST but it won't be known until early May if on this year's LIST. If not then you both will be required to find pre-arranged employment. 
As far as where to live that really depends on what lifestyle you seek. The large cities of Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, etc can be somewhat expensive, but employment opportunities are probably better.


----------



## vkpk05 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi He is a Crane lift Supervisor not driver sorry,lets hope then one or the other of or skills are listed,thank you for the information


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

vkpk05 said:


> Hi, We looking to move to Canada with my Famly ,but not sure which would be the best place for us to move to our Children range from 16 - 5 one boy 3 girls,I am a florist and also refubish funiture to a shabby chic Style,and I also make a range of Handmade Items,My husband installs under ground Cables such as Fibre and copper,but he also is a crane supervisor so We would need some where that we could both get jobs,also Can we apply as skilled workers or would we need sponcership??
> Thank you inadvance for any responses


Where to move is a common question. Canada is a large country (2nd largest land mass country in the world). So it's kind of like asking... I'm a bricklayer in Canada, so what part of Europe should I move to. 

Canada is a 1st world country, so the standard of living is the same pretty well in whatever part of Canada you would choose to live. There are big cities, small cities, towns, villages, and of course farm living. It depends on what kind of lifestyle you're looking for.


----------



## vkpk05 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not sure which town cities have the lease snow , so finding that out would be a good start ,mainly as we have four childern, and would like to live some where that is suitable to bring my childern up,Would also need some where both my husband and i can get work. have been looking at Vancouver but from what I have read its pretty expensive to live there,


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

vkpk05 said:


> Not sure which town cities have the lease snow , so finding that out would be a good start ,mainly as we have four childern, and would like to live some where that is suitable to bring my childern up,Would also need some where both my husband and i can get work. have been looking at Vancouver but from what I have read its pretty expensive to live there,


Vancouver is one of those trade-off cities or locations. They get very little or no snow during winter months, and it's a beautiful city... ocean on one side of Vancouver, and the mountains on the other. But you obviously "pay" for this. Vancouver is one of the most expensive cities in North America to live or purchase housing or rent. Going east from Vancouver, most other cities and provinces get snow during winter.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi

Consider Kamloops, BC. Mild winters though enough local snow for two ski hills. A university city. Hot dry summers. Lots of building going on. 4 hours drive from Vancouver. Safe family area with good shopping, good transit and sits on the Trans Canada Hwy.

Good luck


----------



## tracey69 (May 20, 2012)

*where to move*

hi we moved to okotoks 8 weeks ago and it is lovely here, great schools ans shopping and only 25 mins from calgary for work. have a look.


----------



## Sarah_anne (May 6, 2013)

Calgary is a good option. Its cheaper to live there, its nice and quiet and there are plenty of jobs there. The downside is its cold weather.


----------

